# Schnurabspulaufsatz für Akkuschrauber



## HD4ever (11. August 2011)

will demnächst mal meine Multirollen vor der nächsten Trollingsaison warten.
neue Schnur ist auch angesagt und bei 8 Multis mit je ca 350m Mono kommen da so nen paar KM zusammen.
Da mein Batteriebetriebener Schnurabspuler von Berkley bei Multis seinen Dienst aufgiebt, habe ich mir nen Aufsatz für meinen Akkuschrauber gebastelt um die alte Schnur erstmal runter zu kriegen - dauert ca 40 sec und hört sich an wie der kapitalste Lachs-run  :m
Lässt sich ganz einfach zusammenbasteln das Teil und geht sicher auch für Stationärrollen.
Nach'm Abspulen dann mit ner Schere aufschneiden und entsorgen ... 

Nun nur mal in mich gehen wie ich was gebastelt bekomme um die neue  Schnur *auf*zuspulen  .... sonst hab ich wieder nen Tennisarm  danach ;-)


----------



## Bassey (11. August 2011)

*AW: Schnurabspulaufsatz für Akkuschrauber*

Wie wär´s mit nem Getriebe? Dann würd´s noch Schneller gehen ^^


----------



## HD4ever (11. August 2011)

*AW: Schnurabspulaufsatz für Akkuschrauber*

letztes mal hab ich das alles noch von Hand runter gezogen ...
dagegen is das nun mit dem 2Gang Akkuschrauber voll der Hit |rolleyes
nich das die Rolle noch anfängt zu glühen |supergri


----------



## Micha85 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Schnurabspulaufsatz für Akkuschrauber*

Das Teil ist cool. Der Akkuschrauber ist allerdings Spielzeug.


----------



## HD4ever (11. August 2011)

*AW: Schnurabspulaufsatz für Akkuschrauber*

da hast du recht !
ich brauche den so selten das er für mich immer noch langt ...
mit nem vernünftigen Makita o.ä. kannst du natürlich noch nen paar sec rausschlagen ... |supergri


----------



## Micha85 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Schnurabspulaufsatz für Akkuschrauber*

Also wenns um Zeit geht würd ich dir Stihl empfehlen... 

ne Motorsense kann man da ganz fix umbauen.


----------



## FisherMan66 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Schnurabspulaufsatz für Akkuschrauber*

Sieht gut aus.
Gute Idee, einfach gemacht und gut umgesetzt.
Leider fehlt der FOX-Aufkleber   

Noch einfacher und wahrscheinlich perfekt zentriert müßte das mit einer kleinen Lochsäge gehen.


----------



## HD4ever (11. August 2011)

*AW: Schnurabspulaufsatz für Akkuschrauber*

jepp ... das stimmt ... 
war auch nur mal so in 10 min mit der Stichsäge zusammen gebastelt ;-) 

hat jemand ne Idee wie man ein Schnur*auf*spulgerät 
für Multirollen basteln kann ?
die Schnur(groß)rollen sind etwas größer .... so 2500 - 3500m


----------



## bafoangler (11. August 2011)

*AW: Schnurabspulaufsatz für Akkuschrauber*

...könntest quasi genauso machen. 

2 Holzplatten, eine zentrale Bohrung und eine lange, dünne Gewindeschraube, die durch die Spule passt. Spule Ausbauen, zwischen die Holzplatten, Schraube durch und mit ner Mutter festklemmen. Das überstehende Ende der Schraube in den Akkuschrauber und los.
Schnurverlegung von Hand.
Markierungen mit einem Zirkel um die Bohrung, um das zentrale Festklemmen zu vereinfachen und ein eiern zu vermeiden.
Sollte gehen...


----------



## HD4ever (11. August 2011)

*AW: Schnurabspulaufsatz für Akkuschrauber*

das Problem an ner* Multi*rolle ist halt das man da die Spule nicht runter bekommt ;-)
man müßte irgendwie nen Hebel basteln der dann die Kurbel der Multi dreht |kopfkrat
für ab und an mal ne Rolle bespulen reicht mir ja das Teil was ich da von Berkley habe ... aber für Multirollen hab ich bisher noch nichts gesehen - für Stationärrollen-spulen schon was gefunden 
mir schwebt da schon was vor mit nem kleinen Aufsatz als Alu -
ideal natürlich auch der Betrieb mit nem Akkuschrauber 
werd das Thema mal angehen die Tage irgendwann


----------



## bafoangler (11. August 2011)

*AW: Schnurabspulaufsatz für Akkuschrauber*

... warum bekommt man die Spule nicht runter?
Ich hab nur einige (viele) Baitcaster (auch runde), aber die Spule auszubauen ist da nirgendwo ein Problem. Wenige Schrauben raus und los. Bei den Meeresmultis wird die Spule doch auch nicht im Gehäuse aus demselben Block  gefräst, sondern nachträglich eingebaut. Also geht die auch wieder raus.

Ansonsten irgend nen Zapfen direkt ans Getriebe, wenns geht Kurbel ab und Schrauber dran.
Ansonsten wirds ne kompliziertere Mechanik...


----------



## HD4ever (11. August 2011)

*AW: Schnurabspulaufsatz für Akkuschrauber*

mhm ...
vielleicht magst du recht haben #c
hab mich damit nicht befasst die ROllen auseinander zu bauen |kopfkrat
wie gesagt versuche ich demnächst mal was zu basteln ....


----------



## FisherMan66 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Schnurabspulaufsatz für Akkuschrauber*

Vielleicht wäre es möglich, die Kurbel fürs Aufspulen durch eine Art Flügelmutter zu ersetzen.
Um Flügelmuttern zu schrauben, git es ja extra Bits. So brauchst Du die Rolle nicht zu zerlegen und hast auch keine Probs mit der Synchronisation der Schnurführung.

Was fischst Du? Penn 321 GTI?


----------



## Bassey (11. August 2011)

*AW: Schnurabspulaufsatz für Akkuschrauber*

Dann musst du mit dicken Schrauben einen Adapter bauen um die Kurbel direkt an der Achse zu packen (am besten Schrumpschlauch drauf damit es keine Schäden gibt, die Schrauben sollten abgesägt sein).


----------



## FisherMan66 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Schnurabspulaufsatz für Akkuschrauber*

Oder so ahnlich wie Bassey sagte.
Nimm ne alte Kurbel, kürze sie und befestige darauf zentriert eine Mutter. 
So müßte es gehen, ohne das es großartig eiert.
Das müßte auch in der Berkley Station gehen.


----------



## HD4ever (12. August 2011)

*AW: Schnurabspulaufsatz für Akkuschrauber*

ja --- so ähnlich schwebt mir das vor !
muß halt alles nur genau dann auf einem Brett o.ä. fixiert sein.

nee - das Berkley Teil kannst du knicken - muß den Akkuschrauber dann genau passend zur Multi justieren und die Berkley Dinger können keine so große Spulen halten.
muß demächst mal in Baumarkt zum shoppen ;-)


----------



## FisherMan66 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Schnurabspulaufsatz für Akkuschrauber*

Dein Abspuler ist auf jedenfall schon gespeichert - die Lochsäge fürs WE ist gewetzt 
Ich habe nämlich ein ähnliches Problem - aber nur für  6000-er ABUs und zum Glück nur 6 Stück 

Mach bitte nen Foto, wenn Du alles fertig hast.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (12. August 2011)

*AW: Schnurabspulaufsatz für Akkuschrauber*

Kurbel runterschrauben, zwei Muttern kontern, Akkuschrauber ran und gib ihm. So hab ich immer meine Tyrnos bespult.


----------



## HD4ever (12. August 2011)

*AW: Schnurabspulaufsatz für Akkuschrauber*



Wollebre schrieb:


> in den USA gibt es für Shimano Multis Aufsätze die auf die Kurbel gesteckt werden mit Aufnahme für Akkuschrauber.
> Sind nur schweineteuer...




hast du davon zufällig nen link davon zur Anschauung ? 
zum Trolling habe ich 8 Okuma Magda - bisher verrichten die einwandfrei ihren Dienst, aber auch noch 2 Daiwa Multis
Sone Adapterlösung wäre schon besser als da was ab- und auseinanderzuschrauben denke ich


----------



## HD4ever (12. August 2011)

*AW: Schnurabspulaufsatz für Akkuschrauber*

hab was gefunden ...


----------



## HD4ever (12. August 2011)

*AW: Schnurabspulaufsatz für Akkuschrauber*

dank dir !  #h
sieht gut aus, aber für das Geld würde ich doch die Spulen lieber selbst bespulen und passt auf die Okumas sowieso nicht ... |rolleyes


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. August 2011)

*AW: Schnurabspulaufsatz für Akkuschrauber*

Hallo,
Dein Abspulgerät ist soweit brauchbar - allerdings nur, wenn du danach die Schnur wegschmeißen willst.
Ich benutze eine 8er Gewindestange auf der ich mit einer Flügelmutter alte Spulen befestigen kann. Dann kann ich die Schnur auch umdrehen oder anderweitig aufbewahren.
Schnur auf Multis mit den hier gezeigten Möglichkeiten aufspulen geht eigentlich nur dort, wo keine Schnurführung vorhanden ist. Sonst muß ich die Schnurführungen mit dem Affenzahn mitlaufen lassen - und das ist wirklich kaum zu empfehlen. Wenn ich die Schnur ohne Benutzung der Schnurführungen aufspule, liegen Wicklungen und Schnurführung nicht mehr genau übereinander. Der sich dabei ergebende Knick führt bei meinen Lieblingskunden garantiert zum Schnurbruch.
Petri


----------



## FisherMan66 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Schnurabspulaufsatz für Akkuschrauber*



Dolfin schrieb:


> .....Schnur auf Multis mit den hier gezeigten Möglichkeiten aufspulen geht eigentlich nur dort, wo keine Schnurführung vorhanden ist. Sonst muß ich die Schnurführungen mit dem Affenzahn mitlaufen lassen - und das ist wirklich kaum zu empfehlen........


 
Gut, kann man so betrachten. Aber normalerweise sollte das der Schnurführung nichts ausmachen. Beim Werfen muß die wesentlich schneller laufen, und das teilweise über Stunden hinweg.
Man muß ja auch nicht mit tausenden von Umdrehungen pro Minute aufspulen. Bei Kilometern von Schnur ist sogar die normale Einholgeschwindigkeit maschinell angenehmer, als alles mit der Hand zu kurbeln.


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. August 2011)

*AW: Schnurabspulaufsatz für Akkuschrauber*

Bleibt ja jedem überlassen.
Ich spule eigentlich jedes Jahr komplett neu auf ( 10 Multis ). Zum abwickeln nehme ich gern die Maschine - beim aufwickeln fühle ich gern die Schnur zwischen meinen Fingern. Da fühlt man jeden Fehler.... Hab ja Zeit, wenn im Sommer nichts läuft pflege ich das Gerät.
Gruß und Petri


----------



## HD4ever (12. August 2011)

*AW: Schnurabspulaufsatz für Akkuschrauber*

Hallo Hans ! 
klar ist die Schnur dann zum entsorgen .... machte zwar noch nen guten Eindruck aber ist inzwischen auch schon 4 Jahre alt.
sooft komme ich ja nicht los, deswegen lohnt der Aufwand bei mir bestimmt nicht jedes Jahr.
ich werde mal gucken ob ich son Aufsatzt ohne riesen Aufwand gebastelt bekomme - ist klar das man dann die Schnur nicht mit 900 U/min aufspulen sollte :m
denke das fühlen mit dem Fingern sollte auch gehen - ist je eigendlich wumpe ob die kurbel und Schnurführung dann langsam mit der Hand oder per Akkuschrauber gedreht wird.
sonst spule ich die halt wieder per hand auf ...

was tust du sonst noch zur Rollenpflege ? wo ich doch schon mal dabei bin ....


----------



## Freibeuter (20. August 2011)

*AW: Schnurabspulaufsatz für Akkuschrauber*

*Hallo Dolfin,

deine Ausführung kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen, sobald du mit den Akkuschraube**r die Schnur von der Rolle Abspulst da läuft doch auch die Schnurführungen mit dem Affenzahn mit** das schadet deiner Rolle scheinbar nicht? Nur beim Aufspulen nehmen deine Multi Schaden, dass finde ich sehr seltsam.
Ich selbst Bespule meine **Mults mit dem Akkuschraube**r und bis jetzt hat noch keine Rolle Schaden genommen, dabei fühle ich gern die Schnur zwischen meinen Fingern(wie Du). Mienen Akkuschrauber kann ich geregelt laufen lassen, und die Umdrehungen selbst bestimmen. *
* Mein Spulaufsatz hat mir ein Freund aus Kunststoff gedreht, ich bin mit ihm äußerst zufrieden.
Albrecht
*


----------



## HD4ever (20. August 2011)

*AW: Schnurabspulaufsatz für Akkuschrauber*



Freibeuter schrieb:


> * Mein Spulaufsatz hat mir ein Freund aus Kunststoff gedreht, ich bin mit ihm äußerst zufrieden.
> *




da soll er doch bitte gleich nochmal einen machen !!! |supergri :m


----------

